# Keyboard Lagging



## Candi2 (Aug 21, 2010)

I am using a Dell Keyboard and my problem is when I am typing I am into the sentence 3-4 words before the typing catches up. It eventually catches up but sometimes it doesn't until I am at the end of the sentence. Any help is appreciated


----------



## tsmartin (Apr 13, 2012)

Is it wireless? Have you tried rebooting? Is it any program you type in or a specific program? Could you post system information?


----------



## Candi2 (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, no my keyboard is not wireless 

WinXP-HE-SP3~AT&T-U-Verse~IE8~OE6~FF~PCToolsPro~ Avast~SpywareBlaster~Malwarebytes~SuperAntiSpyware


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Make and model of your computer and have you tried updating or reinstalling the keyboard driver from the makers support site


----------



## Candi2 (Aug 21, 2010)

Dell 2400 computer, Keyboard Dell, Yes I have tried updating driver through the driver support under Keyboard in Control Panel.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi enter your service tag here Drivers and Downloads | Dell [United States] and you should get all the drivers for your machine


----------

